# Crab lures, Catching crabs, all about crabs



## logandorn96

Alright so me and my friends have been fishing in this marina with crabs for sheephead but to our suprise we were pulling in snook, Big ones.

My buddy got an 11lb 32inch snook, i got a 26 in 5lb and some others.

But the crabs are hard to find, we just find them floating in the water. Anyone got crab lures that look like reel crabs (gulp and doa dont work very well)
Or any other lures that will work?

Also any advice on how to catch these crabs without just luck of spotting them. There blue claws that are hitching rides on jellys and leaves.

Also ddoes anyone know where these crabs are going?

thanks!


----------



## Brett

Nothing sold in the market works as well as a live silver dollar crab.
Tarpon, snook, permit all feed on them. Some of my best memories
are of night trips drifting the outgoing tide at Government Cut.
We'd freeline the small bluecrabs on top and hook fish after fish.
Catching them was a matter of a long handled dip net, head light and a small cooler.
We'd ride up the Cut looking for floating debris and net the small crabs and occasional shrimp.
All we were doing was "matching the hatch."
Crabs ride the tide hunting food. The tide is faster and easier than walking or swimming.


We didn't jam the hook through the crab, doing so would crush and kill them.
Instead we made use of a paper towel and super glue,
to stick the curve of the hook to the top of the carapace.


----------



## Cody_F

http://www.basspro.com/BTC-Lures-CW-Crab-Crankbaits/product/10204749/-1583969    Iv owned 3 , They look great , And You can buy them in floating , sinking , or 
Suspending. And they make multiple sizes and colors. Here is the companys website with videos and pictures http://www.cwcrab.com/


----------



## TomFL

> http://www.basspro.com/BTC-Lures-CW-Crab-Crankbaits/product/10204749/-1583969    Iv owned 3 , They look great , And You can buy them in floating , sinking , or
> Suspending. And they make multiple sizes and colors. Here is the companys website with videos and pictures http://www.cwcrab.com/


These look pretty danged slick, thanks for posting.

-T


----------



## Josh_Masters

Storm makes a crab lure that works well for me. Thay are hard to find though. My local tackel shop had to order them for me.
Hope this helps


----------



## logandorn96

see ive looked at them, and now im kinda looking for something for sheepshead.

i see them everywhere and dont bite anything besides live Blue-claw crabs.


----------



## swaddict

fiddler crabs work for sheepies


----------

